# How late can they be?



## Hobby Farm (Oct 7, 2009)

I have two does that I have breed.  Today is day 30, and they have not made their nest in their boxes or shown any other signs they will be kindling.

How many more days until I should give up hope?


----------



## Kooshie (Oct 7, 2009)

My rabbit book says that you still have a chance until the 34th day.  That's just my book though.


----------



## trestlecreek (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, I would wait until day 35-36 to give up hope.


----------

